# Solved: hotsync issue



## mrhyde4 (Jan 7, 2006)

hello, 

please help me!! i need to know 2 things. the first one i think is an easy question, does the palm desktop and outlook syncronize automatically? i have v4.1.1 of the palm desktop and a tungsten e.

the next problem is that my handeld won't sync. it goes through the process, then when it says cleaning up i keep getting an error "hotsync operation was interrupted. Some of your data was not backed up. see the log.

I've checked the file that it says not installed, and it is in that location, also another user syncs just fine.

Any ideas?

HotSync operation started 01/16/06 14:18:38
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\2-Sample_File_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCitiesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCompaniesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCountriesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressStatesDB.PDB
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressTitlesDB.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/16/06 14:18:41

HotSync operation started 01/16/06 14:17:04
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\2-Sample_File_PDB.PDB
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCitiesDB.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/16/06 14:17:05

HotSync operation started 1/16/2006 2:10:57 PM
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\2-Sample_File_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCitiesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCompaniesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCountriesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressStatesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressTitlesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\ATPhoneDriver.PRC
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\ATPhoneDriver_enUS.PRC
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 1/16/2006 2:11:04 PM

HotSync operation started 01/16/06 13:52:51
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/16/06 13:52:55

HotSync operation started 01/16/06 13:40:48
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\2-Sample_File_PDB.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/16/06 13:40:50

HotSync operation started 01/16/06 13:35:23
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/16/06 13:35:25

HotSync operation started 01/06/06 06:27:46
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\2-Sample_File_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCitiesDB.PDB
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCompaniesDB.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/06/06 06:27:48

HotSync operation started 01/06/06 06:19:10
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/06/06 06:19:16

HotSync operation started 01/04/06 10:44:35
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\2-Sample_File_PDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCitiesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCompaniesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressCountriesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressStatesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\AddressTitlesDB.PDB
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\ATPhoneDriver.PRC
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\ATPhoneDriver_enUS.PRC
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\BgndService.PRC
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\Calculator.PRC
- Installed file: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\Calculator_enUS.PRC
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\CalendarLocationsDB-PDat.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/04/06 10:44:41

HotSync operation started 01/04/06 10:32:47
- Install failed: C:\Program Files\Palm\Steve\backup\1-Get_Started_PDB.PDB
Install synchronization failed
Restore application database error
HotSync Error: Failed to create tasks. (8006)
HotSync operation complete 01/04/06 10:32:51


----------

